# Hunting in 20 inches of fresh snow is a pain



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

2 days ago a fox/cote contest started in Pa. in eastern Pa we dont usually get much snow but now we have 20 inches of powder.. calling became a job not a enjoyable time. When the fox appeared all you could see was their ears ... not to menchin the fact that out of 26 calls I only saw 4 and killed 3 .. they wouldnt travle more than 100 yds from their hideing spot ... I hate snow !!!! I usually get atleast ten in the two day period .. and where the couple of cote are not even a track from them.
I guess in a couple hours we can find out if a 16.7 lb red fox wins .. hopefully eveyone else had the same trouble .. good luck all


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep 20"s of snow seems to be a bit much for getting around easily. Good luck at the weigh in though.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

man that sucks. I dont know that I would even have drug myself out of bed. . . .


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I dont know, we hunted in about 12 or 15'' last week, and it was awesome. Coyotes everywhere. I have never seen so many coyotes in 2 days of hunting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Give me some fresh snow to hunt in any day, if it stays cold to keep as powder you can move through the bush so quiet!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've never minded SOME snow but 20" is too deep to make for easy walking.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Close to 70 here today sun shinning and all. Great for the range. I like hunting insome fresh snow as the predators hunt longer and seem to travel more. We dont get much down this way but if we do and I can get away I Am Gone. Come to think of it any time I can get away I Am Gone LOL. Let us know how you turn out in your contest. Good Luck


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Never been PH in the Snow=-(


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

well weighed in at the contest , got 2nd in both contests in the fox class . the snow was hurting everyone. only 4 yote in the one and 26 in the other . they usually get around 50 -60 so this snow is not good.. but on my way home tonight the snow finially crusted over and the ogs and foxes are everywhere. bad timeing for a contest.. maybe the one this weekend will be better.... but ice and rain in the forcast RRRRRRRRRRRR but that seperates the men from the boys. ile be out their .....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's another thing tha makes Arizona great If I want snow I go up north, when I've had enough I head back to the valley where it's warmer. On average we get snow once every twentyfive years.......for about 25 minutes.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes you are going to have bad mix of weather the next few days. Hopfully it will be calmed down when you head out this weekend.

Congrats on the second place I know you were hoping for first.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good job there tt sounds like it was tuff on everyone. This just leaves more breedin stock for next year.


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

their is a contest every weekend for the next 5 weeks. the weather doesnt look good ... snow and ice for this weekend 
but ile be out their ... it tough on everyone so if you cant even get one your in the prizes.. 700 entrants this weekend so thats a lot of people to compete with... and the guys that hunt with dogs makes it harder yet .. but their dogs cant run good in the snow either so kinda evens the field.. Heck this weekend coyotes, foxes ,crows all count .. should be able to shoot somethin......lets see 1 coyote 45lbs , 1 red fox 18 lbs 1 grey fox 15lbs and 25 crows should make for a great weekend....... I think im dreamin Ile keep everyone informed....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't why the guys with dogs should have trouble, they are hunting cougars now up here in the Rockies with many feet of snow, good luck on your weekend, go slay them!!


----------



## dpeymus (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL! I had the same experience at the beginning of winter here in Wisconsin - we had a couple of huge snowfalls and it was nearly impossible to even walk around. Fortunately we got a weird spell of weather where it actually rained for two days and knocked a lot of the snow back down. The fields are beautiful now, but of course that means it's time for the winds to pick up - the weather has been horrid for most of this winter, and the wind has ruined most of the season already.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

dpeymus, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Snow is up to your nuts in a lot of places here. Like Dpeymus said though, we did get a goofy rain here followed by sub zero temps so that helped put a nice crust on it. Snowshoes are the name of the game here, you can actually travel with snowshoes without feeling like you are going to have a heart attack within 5 minutes of walking. I remember dragging a dog a couple hundred yards without snowshoes in ND last year, and by the time I was done I was drenched in sweat, and felt like I was going to faint. Some of the drifts there were up to my waist or higher, it sucked.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Snow is up to your nuts in a lot of places here. Like Dpeymus said though, we did get a goofy rain here followed by sub zero temps so that helped put a nice crust on it. Snowshoes are the name of the game here, you can actually travel with snowshoes without feeling like you are going to have a heart attack within 5 minutes of walking. I remember dragging a dog a couple hundred yards without snowshoes in ND last year, and by the time I was done I was drenched in sweat, and felt like I was going to faint. Some of the drifts there were up to my waist or higher, it sucked.


 Have put many miles on snowshoes But have been in your situation more than I want to remember and it wasn't pleasant!!


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

im with you brother went out sat jan 29 trudged through that stuff and only saw 2 lousy whitetails i think we have all had enough this time around


----------

